# SORTED- Therion DNA75C BF



## Amir (30/5/18)

Who has stock and what colors are available?


----------



## Mac75 (30/5/18)

Amir said:


> Who has stock and what colors are available?


Try vapeindustry


----------



## Amir (30/5/18)

Mac75 said:


> Try vapeindustry



Not a fan of the colors on offer but thank you anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------

